# How long does it usually take for boers to be fully grown.



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

I had 2 high percentage boers who were bred to a half boer/Nubian buck. 
I got a set of girls an a set of boys out of them. 
Both set of kids are now exactly one year old. But wondering when do they stop growing? ?
Both girls(kids) look exactly alike and have not yet reached their moms height/weight...
The boys(kids) are different. One is very muscular an slightly bigger than his brother. 
I figured they weren't the same since the smaller boy escaped 3 times an we found him stuck in a fence tired an hungry each time. 
More curious about the females avg height for a boer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe it is around 3 to 4 years for any goat to be full grown.


----------

